# Little Creatures Rogers Beer



## BigAl (6/10/05)

Hi All,

Im looking to brew something similar to little creatures Rogers beer, a mid strength ale of sorts, but very flavoursome (for a midstrength) with a bit of cascade in it. 
I did a search for Rogers in the recipe section of the forum but it returned nothing to help me. I'd like to know if anyone out there has tried to formulate a recipe for this beer based on what they have tasted of it.

My first thoughts for an all grain recipe im going to try go something like:

94% Maltcraft Ale malt
3% TF dark crystal malt
3% TF light crystal malt

Mash it high at 70C to keep some flavour

Bittered with East kent goldings to 25 IBUs (EKG for the earthy taste)
Cascade hops for flavour and aroma (for the citrus character)

The beer has a slight fruity character IMO so for yeast, first go i might try Wyeast 1056 at about 20C. Im sure they use that in LCPA, and im not sure if they would have more than one ale yeast used in the brewery (but i could be wrong).

SG probably 1038.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/10/05)

I'll take a six pack thanks.


----------



## BigAl (6/10/05)

GL,

Tasting your beers, your a master when it comes to the english styles, do you think im in the right track? I guess there is only one way to find ou, maybe i'll make it part of the Christmas case to be drink whilst mowing lawn


----------



## ausdb (6/10/05)

BigAl said:


> m looking to brew something similar to little creatures Rogers beer, a mid strength ale of sorts, but very flavoursome (for a midstrength) with a bit of cascade in it.
> I did a search for Rogers in the recipe section of the forum but it returned nothing to help me. I'd like to know if anyone out there has tried to formulate a recipe for this beer based on what they have tasted of it.
> 
> My first thoughts for an all grain recipe im going to try go something like:
> ...



Hi Al

With a bit of luck I will have some 'American Mild' at the next WCB meeting, as I too have been thinking about a flavourful amber ale in the Rogers style. It was the second runnings from an American IRA (India Red Ale, dark amber like an Irish red and hopped like an IPA !) I made as a partigyle experiment. I ended up with an OG of 1.036 and bittedered to 20 IBU with Northern brewer and cascades at 60 min and a cascade hop plug at 5mins. I pitched it onto the WY1056 cake of the IRA and it took off in two hours. 

I added a kilo of carahell to the second runnings for body and also carafa type 1 to keep the colour dark. The original grist bill was Marris otter, Cara aroma, Caramunich TIII and a bit of cara red for good measure.

I will check it toninght and see if it has got down below 1.010 yet!

PS its bigger brother the IRA was going into my chrissy case, maybe I should put both in?


----------



## jayse (6/10/05)

I have had a crack at it a couple times, I do it pretty much how you plan too, i'd add a couple % of choc malt for colour. Mash at 70c is a top plan. I label mine the same as ausdb has there 'american mild'. I made one with a lot of crystal rye and cararoma once which worked out a utter treat also used imc munich malt in it.
Finishing hops were kept to only a half ounce at 5 mins and that seemed to be similar to the rogers.

Anyway looks like your plan of attack is perfect, just adding some choc would be my only suggestion.

Jayse


----------



## ausdb (6/10/05)

jayse said:


> Mash at 70c is a top plan. I label mine the same as ausdb has there 'american mild'. I made one with a lot of crystal rye and cararoma once which worked out a utter treat also used imc munich malt in it.
> Finishing hops were kept to only a half ounce at 5 mins and that seemed to be similar to the rogers.



Just forgot my grist bill had a few kg of munich as well

What IBU did you shoot for jayse?


----------



## Kai (6/10/05)

While not exactly like a Rogers, I just did a mid strength brew that is probably a little similar in theme, although lighter in colour and not really a clone.
Also, the only time I've tried Rogers was on a fairly big night so the memory's a little hazy.

Anyway:

Imperial Mild Ale

brewed 2/10/05

14 litres
OG 1.037
FG 1.013
3.2% ABV
28 IBU
15 EBC

50% 1.25kg hoepfner munich
25% 625g weyermann pils
20% 500g hoepfner melanoidin
5% 125g TF caramalt

69C mash for 40 minutes

11g simcoe @ 60mins, 12% AA, 23 IBU
10g amarillo at 10 mins, 8.5% AA, 5 IBU
10g simcoe at flameout
10g amarillo at flameout

1332 Wyeast Northwest Ale

fermented at 23C


----------



## jayse (6/10/05)

25 IBU here seems pretty much on the money. I aim to finish as high as possible even up to 1.015. I have used wyeast 1968 for the both times i have made it and that i think is a sensational yeast for it.

Jayse


----------



## ausdb (6/10/05)

jayse said:


> 25 IBU here seems pretty much on the money. I aim to finish as high as possible even up to 1.015. I have used wyeast 1968 for the both times i have made it and that i think is a sensational yeast for it.
> 
> Jayse
> [post="81465"][/post]​



Cheers, mines possibly a bit it underhopped but my beers tend to drink higher than I calculate somehow so it may be ok. Looks like its time to crash and keg as I was going on the mild guidelines in the latest BYO and they were all below 1.010 FG

ausdb


----------



## jayse (6/10/05)

Yeap you couldn't possibly call mine milds to a seasoned vet, but by putting american in the front you can just do what you like.  


Jayse


----------



## BigAl (6/10/05)

Thanks Jayse,

I think i will add some chocolate malt to it. The colour of Rogers is a nice deep almost redish colour, crystal alone wont give me that sort of colour.

I was actually thinking about putting a hop plug or two in the hopback, not sure if LC do it, but with fresh cascade its fantastic  

Cheers.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/10/05)

I damn fine drop indeed. 

BigAl, I would also recommend the Wyeast 1968 that jayse has used. It should add some fruitiness to your Rogers clone.

C&B
TDA


----------



## T.D. (7/10/05)

BigAl said:


> Bittered with East kent goldings to 25 IBUs (EKG for the earthy taste)
> 
> [post="81428"][/post]​




G'day,

I will be attempting a LCPA-style brew in a couple of weeks. I have noticed that Little Creatures use Goldings for bittering. My plan is to use Goldings as FWH for my only bittering addition. Do you think this is a good or bad plan?

The other thing is that I have brewed many APAs before and every time I come to the conclusion that I could add more late hop additions. I am definitey a hop head but my last APA had 2.8g/L for flavour (1.4g/L @ 20mins and 1.4g/L @ 10mins) and another 2.8g/L for aroma (at flameout). Most of the hopping suggestions above are much lower. For my LCPA effort I was going to use 3-4g/L each for flavour and aroma - just to push the limits and see what happens. Would anybody here recommend against this? The only other thing is that I will be using White Labs East Coast Ale yeast which should accentuate the hops. On the one hand I don't want to ruin the brew by making it excessively hoppy, but on the other hand I don't want to produce another beer that is the same as ones I have already brewed! LCPA seems to be VERY hoppy to me - how many grams/Litre do you reckon they use for flavour and aroma?


----------



## MAH (7/10/05)

jayse said:


> I aim to finish as high as possible even up to 1.015. I have used wyeast 1968 for the both times i have made it and that i think is a sensational yeast for it.




This idea of higher FG's has come up quite a bit in my brew conversations lately. I'm certainly moving down this path for low alcohol beers. Mash higher pick a lower attenuating yeast, start with an OG higher than the guidelines, finish with a FG higher than the guidelines and still get the same ABV as you normally would. To balance the extra residual sugar up the hop rate accordingly. Simple idea is to try an get as much flavour into the beer as possible while still sticking around 3.5%. TDH made the valid point that as homebrewers we don't have bean counters looking over our shoulder when we chuck in extra malt, so go for it .....mash high, thick and fast.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

MAH said:


> jayse said:
> 
> 
> > I aim to finish as high as possible even up to 1.015. I have used wyeast 1968 for the both times i have made it and that i think is a sensational yeast for it.
> ...



Doing the same as well in my low alcohol English bitters - very happy with the results so far...


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

Getting back to the thread - I made a Kilkenny to the recipe in Grumpy's recipe section & recently been drinking it from the keg with a small top up from my very heavily hopped APA - The result is very close to Rogers (which I love) - so planning to make a lower gravity Kilkenny with US hops to finish, I reckon it'll be pretty close to the money...


----------



## BigAl (7/10/05)

Im thinking to hedge my bets i will have one fermenter with 1056 and the other with 1968 as per TDA and Jayses recommendations. Ive added some chocolate malt to the grain bill and the colour looks about right now in my promash recipe.
Im going to use 3 hop plugs in the hopback, see if i can retain some of the citrus intense aroma.
Off to the brew shop tomorrow, brew next weekend. I shall report back :beerbang:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/10/05)

Hopback?
I never noticed one in your brewery Al, is it a new addition, any pics?


----------



## Kai (7/10/05)

MAH said:


> .....mash high, thick and fast.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="81540"][/post]​




Mash how was that?


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/10/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Hopback?
> I never noticed one in your brewery Al, is it a new addition, any pics?
> [post="81619"][/post]​



It was around on the brewday. As was a Subaru with an exhaust pipe that looked suspiciously three inches short.


----------



## big d (7/10/05)

was it parked near that sensational white magna hire car.


----------



## BigAl (7/10/05)

Thats the one  

Its quite simple, just a piece of 3 inch diameter pipe ~10 inches long with a piece of stainless with holes drilled at one end inside the pipe. It will take ~3 hop plugs.
On each end of the pipe is a bit of flat stainless with a hose barb and it all bolts together. Nothing high tech thats for sure...



I put it after my real brewer h34r: march pump, and go into the hopback then straight to the CF chiller.

:chug:


----------

